# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  مايكروسوفت تعلن ايقاف خدمة المسنجر في منتصف شهر مارس القادم

## mohamed73

بدأت *شركة مايكروسوفت*  اليوم بتحذير مستخدمي خدمة Windows Live Messenger ويندوز لايف مسنجر عن  طريق بريد الكتروني تقوم بإرساله لهم بأنها ستعمل على إيقاف *البرنامج* بشكلٍ نهائي في تاريخ 15 مارس/آذار القادم. وذلك بعد أن أكّدت سابقًا عزمها على ذلك.  وتشير  الشركة إلى أن خدمة مسنجر ستتوقف في كافة أنحاء العالم باستثناء المنطقة  الجغرافية السياسية التابعة لجمهورية الصين، حيث ستستمر بالعمل هناك. وتحث  مايكروسوفت المستخدمين الحاليين للإنتقال إلى برنامج سكايب للرسائل  ومحادثات الفيديو حيث قامت بتحسينه مؤخرًا ليدعم تسجيل الدخول بحسابات  ويندوز لايف مسنجر.  وجاء في نص الرسالة بأنه يمكن لمستخدمي ويندوز  لايف الإنتقال إلى سكايب وتسجيل الدخول باستخدام نفس العنوان الخاص بويندوز  لايف، وسيتم عرض جميع جهات الاتصال الخاصة بالبريد المستخدم، وسيتمكن  المستخدم من الدردشة الفورية وإجراء محادثات فيديو تمامًا كما كان يفعل على  المسنجر.  ويحتوي نص الرسالة على بعض التعليمات حول كيفية استخدام  سكايب، وماذا سيواجه المستخدم في حال قام بتجربة تسجيل الدخول باستخدام  برنامج ويندوز لايف مسنجر، حيث سيتم ظهور تنبيه بوجوب تنزيل سكايب، وفي حال  تابع المستخدم سيتم نقله لخيارات تثبيت سكايب بشكلٍ تلقائي وسيتم إلغاء  تثبيت المسنجر في نفس الوقت.  وإغلاق خدمة ويندوز لايف مسنجر يعني  بأن هناك أكثر من 100 مليون مستخدم سينتقل إلى سكايب بسبب هذا التوقف. وقد  قامت مايكروسوفت مؤخرًا بإطلاق تحديث خاص لبرنامج سكايب على نظام *ويندوز 8* ليتوافق مع واجهاته، لتحاول تعزيز مكانة سكايب لدى الجميع.  يُشار  إلى أن البريد الالكتروني الذي يحتوي على هذا الخبر لم يصل إلى جميع  مستخدمي ويندوز لايف بعد، ويبدو أنه سيصل بالتدريج خلال الأيام القادمة  ليشمل كافة المستخدمين. 
 ويمكنك تحميل سكايب من حاسبك عبرالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*متابعة ممتازة............*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

خبر سيئ جدا وشكرا للتنبيه ياباشا +++

----------


## محمد السيد

شكرا ع المتابعه

----------


## امير الصمت

موضوع ممتاز اخى محمد 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## bouhelal

موضوع ممتاز

----------


## ighdriss

شكرا للتنبيه ياباشا

----------


## ستارالعراق

شكرا على المتابعه

----------

